# Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest



## AndreLinken (20. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dungeons & Dragons: Termin für den neuen Kinofilm steht fest*


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

Wieso Kino? Die letzten waren reine "direct to video" Filme. Oder wollen die tatsächlich mal was anständiges machen?


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2017)

wieso glaube ich nur, das irgendwelche Sesselpupser da so überhaupt keinen Plan haben, was D&D überhaupt ist 

Was kommt als nächstes, die Verfilmung von GURPS?
Oder Auto, Toaster?

Der Film kann nur ein generischer Fantasyscheiß werden der noch weiter von der Vorlage entfernt ist als der Rasenmähermann


----------



## mute-ctrl (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich empfehle euch oben darauf hinzuweisen, dass der hier gezeigte Trailer NICHT zu dem neuen Film ist, sondern zu den alten Filmen gehört.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2017)

mute-ctrl schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch oben darauf hinzuweisen, dass der hier gezeigte Trailer NICHT zu dem neuen Film ist, sondern zu den alten Filmen gehört.



ja, aber das kann man auch aus dem Fließtext herraus lesen


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso glaube ich nur, das irgendwelche Sesselpupser da so überhaupt keinen Plan haben, was D&D überhaupt ist
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes, die Verfilmung von GURPS?
> Oder Auto, Toaster?
> ...



Naja, schwaches Argument, es gibt ja auch unendlich viele D&D Romane, bzw. Romane zu etlichen Pen & Paper Rollenspielsystemen. Wenn du so argumentierst haben die alle keine Berechtigung.  
Es sind eben Abenteuer, die in dem vorgegebenen Setting spielen und sich mehr oder minder an die vorgegebenen Regeln / Welten halten.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, schwaches Argument, es gibt ja auch unendlich viele D&D Romane, bzw. Romane zu etlichen Pen & Paper Rollenspielsystemen. Wenn du so argumentierst haben die alle keine Berechtigung.
> Es sind eben Abenteuer, die in dem vorgegebenen Setting spielen und sich mehr oder minder an die vorgegebenen Regeln / Welten halten.



Ja ne, sieht man auch so garnicht am Generischen "ersten Teil"


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Dezember 2017)

Also die Realfilme waren völliger Schund. Sie waren nicht mal so schlecht, dass sie wieder richtig gut waren wie z.B. bei DOOM.
Trotzdem schaue ich sie lustigerweise heute noch hin und wieder, wenn sie mal irgendwo im Programm auftauchen, was aber eher selten ist.
Das Potential für einen guten Film war bei D&D ja immer gegeben, nur wurde das nie so wirklich umgesetzt, weil die Produzenten von dem Thema schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung haben.
Mal schauen, was sie diesmal daran vermurksen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne, sieht man auch so garnicht am Generischen "ersten Teil"



Dass die bisherigen Filme alle extrem schlecht waren ist ja ein anderes Thema. Wirklich viele gute Fantasy-Filme gibt es nun leider ja nicht.


----------



## Bast3l (21. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, schwaches Argument, es gibt ja auch unendlich viele D&D Romane, bzw. Romane zu etlichen Pen & Paper Rollenspielsystemen. Wenn du so argumentierst haben die alle keine Berechtigung.
> Es sind eben Abenteuer, die in dem vorgegebenen Setting spielen und sich mehr oder minder an die vorgegebenen Regeln / Welten halten.



Finde ich die richtige Sichtweise auf dieses Thema, Qualität bzw. das richtige Feeling hinzubekommen ist was ganz anderes. Aber das schaffen auch oft Autoren und DMs nicht


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2017)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Finde ich die richtige Sichtweise auf dieses Thema, Qualität bzw. das richtige Feeling hinzubekommen ist was ganz anderes. Aber das schaffen auch oft Autoren und DMs nicht



außer das man nicht was aus Planescape oder Forgotten Realms verfilmt oder einen der Romane ...


----------



## Bast3l (21. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre natürlich - solides Filmhandwerk und Casting vorausgesetzt - ein Traum!


----------



## AlBundyFan (21. Dezember 2017)

also ich fand den film damals zwar nicht herausragend aber er ist doch solides fantasy-kino. also ich habe den film beim ansehen genossen und mit nicht gedacht, wie schlecht er doch ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2017)

Vor allem war er recht lustig. Ja, objektiv war er auch damals schon schlecht, aber jetzt nicht schlechter als z.B. Judge Dredd mit Stallone, halt typisches Anfang 90er Action-Kino. 
Es ging hier wahrscheinlich eher darum, dass ihm die "Epicness" eines Conan oder Herr der Ringe fehlte und die CGI einfach grausig war, man damals hätte lieber Modelle verwenden sollen, was allerdings wahrscheinlich einfach das Budget gesprengt hätte. Außerdem, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das Ende relativ offen, obwohl dann schnell klar war, dass es keine Fortsetzung geben wird.

Der Punkt ist jedoch, welche guten Fantasy-Filme neben den ersten beiden Conans und der Herr der Ringe Trilogie gibt es denn? Als Serie jetzt noch Game of Thrones vielleicht. Selbst den Eragon Film haben sie doch damals voll in  den Sand gesetzt. Als Fantasy-Fan muss man doch in der Regel mit Low-Budget Krams und niedrigen Ansprüchen zufrieden sein.


----------

